# snow goose hunt recommendations



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Buddy and I are going through withdrawls... anyone gone on a cheap/simple snow goose hunt? Where would you recommend? Guided or no? I'd be interested in hearing some of your experiences as neither of us have hunted these before. Thanks.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Stay out of mound city Missouri


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

rentalrider said:


> Buddy and I are going through withdrawls... anyone gone on a cheap/simple snow goose hunt? Where would you recommend? Guided or no? I'd be interested in hearing some of your experiences as neither of us have hunted these before. Thanks.


Per FB, it sounds like Mike is in Missouri already.

http://www.mcmannoutdoors.com


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

we hunted with top gun guide last year out of mound city great guys and really reasonable at 150 per hunter per day


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Per FB, it sounds like Mike is in Missouri already.
> 
> http://www.mcmannoutdoors.com


 I don't get it. You mean you'd recommend them right? I've heard good things about them but haven't known anyone personally who's used them.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

So... mound city... one for, one against? :lol: Were you guys with an outfitter or just freelancing?


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

rentalrider said:


> So... mound city... one for, one against? :lol: Were you guys with an outfitter or just freelancing?


Outfitter, spread everywhere and seemed like we were just running traffic. Squaw creek is a must see. We hit it perfect it was full of birds. Amazing sight. Just not my style of hunting at all. There had to be 40 setups. Seemed like every field had some one in it. The geese were not feeding any where there flying out and heading north a longggggg ways. I enjoyed our guide the first day. 2nd and 3rd day guy was a dick. We helped move 3600 silos and all the other gear get to the new spot and he's like put em out takes off on the 4 wheeler to get more silos. So we put em out to the best of our abilities as he describe and comes back chewing our ass cause we did it wrong. We spent like 4 hours moving that crap. Go to the Dakotas.


----------



## ugly808 (Mar 24, 2011)

This year will be my 4th year hunting snows out of Mound City. The first 3 years I hunted with Scott Robinson of WaterFowl Specialists. Dont get me wrong Scott is a great guy, he is even from the Kalamazoo area and has a great thing going for him in MO, but last year his prices went thru the roof ($175-225 a day). So at the end of my trip last year we hit up a few business's and the local watering hole, we talked with the locals and everybody spoke very highly of Shawn Eldredge from praries edge (www.gooseguru.com) So needless to say that is who we are hunting with this year, there are 6 of us hunting Mar 1-3, and 8 of my buds hunting Mar 6-8. Shawn's rate is $155 per day. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

lewy149 said:


> Outfitter, spread everywhere and seemed like we were just running traffic. Squaw creek is a must see. We hit it perfect it was full of birds. Amazing sight. Just not my style of hunting at all. There had to be 40 setups. Seemed like every field had some one in it. The geese were not feeding any where there flying out and heading north a longggggg ways. I enjoyed our guide the first day. 2nd and 3rd day guy was a dick. We helped move 3600 silos and all the other gear get to the new spot and he's like put em out takes off on the 4 wheeler to get more silos. So we put em out to the best of our abilities as he describe and comes back chewing our ass cause we did it wrong. We spent like 4 hours moving that crap. Go to the Dakotas.


Thats the last time that crap would happen with me. We'd be rollin around in the field thats for certain. I don't mind helping at all but don't tell me to do an damn thing ask, and for sure don't come back doin any ass chewin EVER for anything. Thats one reason I don't use guides and the other well never mind but still lewy i'd have been pizzed. Can't believe you hunted with him the 3rd day?!! I'da said keep the money ya friggin prick were goin somewhere else. Ok i'm done rantin. LOL 

I'd still like to go on a conservation season hunt sometime. 
Smoke


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

smoke said:


> Thats the last time that crap would happen with me. We'd be rollin around in the field thats for certain. I don't mind helping at all but don't tell me to do an damn thing ask, and for sure don't come back doin any ass chewin EVER for anything. Thats one reason I don't use guides and the other well never mind but still lewy i'd have been pizzed. Can't believe you hunted with him the 3rd day?!! I'da said keep the money ya friggin prick were goin somewhere else. Ok i'm done rantin. LOL
> 
> I'd still like to go on a conservation season hunt sometime.
> Smoke


It was the 3rd day. I think we shot like 30 ish first day like 10 day 2 and 40ish day 3. I just kept my mouth shut not worth it. Wont do it again in Missouri or with guides. But will do it again.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

lewy149 said:


> Wont do it again in Missouri or with guides. But will do it again.


Well, there might be a yukon leaving these parts in a couple months that just might have an open seat!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

rentalrider said:


> Well, there might be a yukon leaving these parts in a couple months that just might have an open seat!


Buddies have freelanced in sd with pretty good luck


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Pm sent


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tony Toye...Big River guide service. Sounds like it is gong to be a early year this year!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone use pro outfitters? We have a trip March 7-8-9th with them. First time in Mo. We've hunted Texas, Delaware, and Maryland before but I guess this is a bit different style of hunt. We will see. Good luck to anyone making a trip this spring.

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I just chuckle when I read these kinds of threads because the term "guide" seems to have lots of different meanings. I guess it's just me, but I would shy away from anyone calling themselves a "guide". I've never done the snow goose chase (basically because no matter what you call them, they're still trash chickens :evilsmile) but if I couldn't freelance, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

ive been to moundcity 3 different times under scoott robinson he is a great guide but it is a little pricey now we go to south dakota we made our own decoys with white tyvec think we got about 1200 decoys we frelance now its way cheaper if u are going to go every year and can find fields to hunt


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey 'Rider, my buddy and I are lookin to do the same thing . . . guide or freelance? We really like to do things our selves but that method is a little riskier if you don't know the territory.

Definatly don't want to run into that experience that Lewy had, that would be a real bummer. Be sure to get back to us with your experiences. 

Good luck!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

We've been with tony toye, big river guide service for 13 strait years. Mound city mo. Always gets us on the birds. Fun times


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I went with Top Gun some years back in SD.. They were good guys we killed a good pile of birds for conditions.. The last day was when all our birds picked up and migrated north, we didnt kill much, but dang what a sight.. 

Outside of Habitat Flats, the biggest numbers I am seeing are the dudes that are leaving the decoys at home and doing some creeping.. Roost shooting, levy jumping, crawlin up on them in fields.. Its amazing how many these guys put down.


----------

